# Too much food...... not enough people....



## Wellrounded

As the years go by we produce more and more, fertility increases, pasture improves etc etc. Problem is I can't find enough people interested in what we do. They will gladly eat the finished products, pork pies, apricot jam, camembert cheese etc etc but no one will take a pig, some apricots or a bucket of milk. We feed so much good food to the dogs, chickens and pigs. 
I've been hunting for people that want to learn and share, I know they must be out there surely, but where are they hiding?

I'm not interesting in selling, that's not what this place is about, we want to share and teach. I'm not interested in giving stuff away either, people don't learn if things are too easy. 

This week the pigs are eating apricots, zucchini, eggs, milk, strawberries, cucumbers, lettuces, parsnips, carrots and the dogs are eating pork. I've a pantry full of everything, enough for us, guests and some for family. I simply don't have the time or energy to use all this stuff.

We had friends here over Christmas and not one of them was willing to pick strawberries, youngberries or raspberries. They couldn't be bothered (They would have gladly taken them if I'd picked them), these are the first people to complain about the cost and poor quality of food in the city.

Anyone got any ideas? How do I find interested people?


----------



## Grimm

I wish there were more people like you in our area! I'd be willing to work and learn if the offer was made! Heck! I'd work for you in trade for your excess.


----------



## crabapple

Reminds me of the fable of the ant & the grasshopper.
The story of the little red hen & her chicks who planned the wheat weeded the wheat, cut the wheat, ground the wheat & baked the wheat into bread.
In each phase the hen ask others to help, but all were to busy with they concerns to help.
But when they smell the fresh bread, they came running & the little red hen turned them away.
My raspberry patch has became a monster & I gave half of my berries away.
Only one person out of 10 came to pick the raspberries, but when I picked & gave blueberries away no one turned them down.
I picked the blueberries to save my plant from damage.
I have one person who never enters my garden or ask to help, but stands at the edge wanting to know what I can gave them to take home.
The grocery store has people believe all they should do is pick up clean wrapped produce.
You gave them one thing & they believe they deserve it & do not have to pay or work for it.
I am sorry you have people like that, but I will not be a ware fair state for those who refuse to learn or grow their own food.
I believe "Teach a person to grow a potato & they will eat every day all year long."


----------



## Lake Windsong

There may be small pockets of sustainable living communities or local high schools or colleges who would be interested in a community garden CSA type arrangement or farm to table restaurants in your location that could use your knowledge and could create a small income for y'all. Just an idea.
Edit: just reread your point about not looking to sell items, but a work for goods barter exchange was more along the lines of a CSA type of arrangement.


----------



## Davarm

I have the same problem here, if I pick the produce just about anyone will grab it up.

My usual agreement is that someone helps me pick from the garden and they go home with half of what we gather. I've had only one to take me up on it
and they would only pick to get what they wanted then leave.

It's sad that someone wont spend a few hours to get a weeks worth of groceries for their family.



Wellrounded said:


> As the years go by we produce more and more, fertility increases, pasture improves etc etc. Problem is I can't find enough people interested in what we do. They will gladly eat the finished products, pork pies, apricot jam, camembert cheese etc etc but no one will take a pig, some apricots or a bucket of milk. We feed so much good food to the dogs, chickens and pigs.
> I've been hunting for people that want to learn and share, I know they must be out there surely, but where are they hiding?
> 
> I'm not interesting in selling, that's not what this place is about, we want to share and teach. I'm not interested in giving stuff away either, people don't learn if things are too easy.
> 
> This week the pigs are eating apricots, zucchini, eggs, milk, strawberries, cucumbers, lettuces, parsnips, carrots and the dogs are eating pork. I've a pantry full of everything, enough for us, guests and some for family. I simply don't have the time or energy to use all this stuff.
> 
> We had friends here over Christmas and not one of them was willing to pick strawberries, youngberries or raspberries. They couldn't be bothered (They would have gladly taken them if I'd picked them), these are the first people to complain about the cost and poor quality of food in the city.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas? How do I find interested people?


----------



## Wellrounded

Grim I wish you were closer.

Crabapple The little red hen is one of my fav. stories, I have been known to give copies to adults . 

Lake Windsong we belong to a work exchange program already... their labour for food and board. Problem is they have no interest at all in the farm, just after a free ride and every year it gets worse. We'd never be able to do a CSA as we can't be relied on to be regular suppliers as we are both disabled and have lots of down time. I also could not cope with any extra work.

Davarm, it seems to be a universal problem. I refuse to pick vegies for others, I struggle enough as it is, you'd think it would be worth while for someone to put a few minutes in to get fresh produce. 

I would love to find a few people who genuinely want to learn stuff. They say they're interested but what they really mean is that they are interested in watching ME work, they rarely want to get their hands dirty.


----------



## brightstar

Are you near any schools? Here we have a club called FFA (future farmers of America) in the high schools. Kids here would love an opportunity to do exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Have you checked on Craigslist?
http://canberra.craigslist.com.au/

You could post something there with your intent.

I've replied to some local ads here where people wanted veggies and I had too many.


----------



## jnrdesertrats

Well as far as family goes we are pretty much stuck with them, but we would not have any friends comming by that would not help.


----------



## *Andi

Wellrounded said:


> it seems to be a universal problem. I refuse to pick vegies for others, I struggle enough as it is, you'd think it would be worth while for someone to put a few minutes in to get fresh produce.


And one of the reasons my garden will be cut in half this year. The cellar is full and I only will raise to replace what we use...

Like you, I'm struggling to get it all done.

Best of Luck!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Wellrounded said:


> As the years go by we produce more and more, fertility increases, pasture improves etc etc. Problem is I can't find enough people interested in what we do. They will gladly eat the finished products, pork pies, apricot jam, camembert cheese etc etc but no one will take a pig, some apricots or a bucket of milk. We feed so much good food to the dogs, chickens and pigs.
> I've been hunting for people that want to learn and share, I know they must be out there surely, but where are they hiding?
> 
> I'm not interesting in selling, that's not what this place is about, we want to share and teach. I'm not interested in giving stuff away either, people don't learn if things are too easy.
> 
> This week the pigs are eating apricots, zucchini, eggs, milk, strawberries, cucumbers, lettuces, parsnips, carrots and the dogs are eating pork. I've a pantry full of everything, enough for us, guests and some for family. I simply don't have the time or energy to use all this stuff.
> 
> We had friends here over Christmas and not one of them was willing to pick strawberries, youngberries or raspberries. They couldn't be bothered (They would have gladly taken them if I'd picked them), these are the first people to complain about the cost and poor quality of food in the city.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas? How do I find interested people?


Winter is here in the mid atlantic. No berries, no green. If I happened to be out there over break, I surely would have picked and processed food if invited to. Those people are foolish for not doing so when they had an opportunity.


----------



## VoorTrekker

What about a broker? Could you find one online and can the produce (mason jars) and ship it to a broker who specializes in specialty products? Maybe a local carrier to haul it to the D.P. and sell the broker your available produce?


----------



## ContinualHarvest

You can try craigslist, or a local college. You're bound to find a few right minded people willing to learn.


----------



## VoorTrekker

Wellrounded, your situation reminds me of the book "Five Acres to Freedom." It is actually a required reading for survivalists.


----------



## Wellrounded

brightstar said:


> Are you near any schools? Here we have a club called FFA (future farmers of America) in the high schools. Kids here would love an opportunity to do exactly what you're talking about.


Nothing like that here, we have plenty of conservation type programs but farming is seen as something that should be 'done in private and don't forget to wash your hands afterward' by our education department. We also could not afford the insurance.....



ZoomZoom said:


> Have you checked on Craigslist?
> http://canberra.craigslist.com.au/
> 
> You could post something there with your intent.
> 
> I've replied to some local ads here where people wanted veggies and I had too many.


Been thinking about doing this, maybe an ad in one of our alternative lifestyle mags..... need to sort out the good guys from the nutters though 



*Andi said:


> And one of the reasons my garden will be cut in half this year. The cellar is full and I only will raise to replace what we use...
> 
> Like you, I'm struggling to get it all done.
> 
> Best of Luck!


I know I should cut back a bit but it really feels like giving in and I'm a little stubborn. Part of my problem is that I like the garden to be a bit like a supermarket, I want to be able to walk through the gate and pick everything and anything I need for a meal. For example we don't eat a lot of cilantro but I have it available 365 days of the year 'just in case'. Stupid I know but it's how I've always done it.



VoorTrekker said:


> What about a broker? Could you find one online and can the produce (mason jars) and ship it to a broker who specializes in specialty products? Maybe a local carrier to haul it to the D.P. and sell the broker your available produce?


I'm having trouble keeping up with what I need to do as it is, I really can't take on any more work. Also this just wouldn't/couldn't happen here, our food laws are terrible. I'd need to jump through a million hoops before I could sell one jar.



ContinualHarvest said:


> You can try craigslist, or a local college. You're bound to find a few right minded people willing to learn.


I could put up a note up the local community college notice board, I'll give that a try.

Thanks everyone for your input. We are restricted here by distance and our stupid food handling laws.
Things are further complicated by my own beliefs, I don't believe in giving anything away, I always expect something in exchange and I don't want money  
We also have another problem here, I'm not sure if this is a world wide phenomena or has just gotten out of hand in Australia. We have a very strong green/conservation movement and honestly it's becoming hard to find people who are interested in homesteading without being tree hugging rabid vegan 'conservationists' (I mean that in the nicest way of course). 90 % of the people we encounter that might be interested in our vegetables will have serious problems with the fact that we eat our pigs and chickens.

Ideally we'd like to find people (maybe another family) who live in a town/city and can't have a garden or chickens and want to spend the occasional weekend/holiday here helping. We have excess now, probably enough to feed another family but with a little more help we could have plenty for another family or more. We are looking for like minded people who aren't scared of hard work and will also see how hard we work/have worked to get where we are. Yeah I know, not asking much am I .


----------



## cnsper

What about donating it to homeless shelters/soup kitchens? Maybe your laws will not allow that? Tax write off?


----------



## Caribou

How about barter? The guy at the feed store might want half a pig or the mechanic might really like fresh vegetables. There might be something you want off Craigslist or a similar site.


----------



## Wellrounded

cnsper said:


> What about donating it to homeless shelters/soup kitchens? Maybe your laws will not allow that? Tax write off?


The problem with donating.... we have to pick and process.... we don't have the time or energy. Nearest homeless shelter/soup kitchen is 200 miles away or more. And yeah our laws are beyond stupid when it comes to food donations. 
Tax write off..... well I'd love to but the Australian Tax Office in their infinite wisdom has taken away our business number (needed if you have dealings with them ) as we don't 'buy or sell enough to demonstrate normal business practices'.



Caribou said:


> How about barter? The guy at the feed store might want half a pig or the mechanic might really like fresh vegetables. There might be something you want off Craigslist or a similar site.


We barter to a limited extent. Honestly people are just not interested. We'd love to do more bartering, problem is we don't need much beyond a bit of stock feed and the occasional spare part. We do a 'pig for feed' exchange with our local feed mill. We take his scrap (costs him to dump it) and he gets a pig every now and then.


----------



## roselle

Wellrounded said:


> As the years go by we produce more and more, fertility increases, pasture improves etc etc. Problem is I can't find enough people interested in what we do. They will gladly eat the finished products, pork pies, apricot jam, camembert cheese etc etc but no one will take a pig, some apricots or a bucket of milk. We feed so much good food to the dogs, chickens and pigs.
> I've been hunting for people that want to learn and share, I know they must be out there surely, but where are they hiding?
> 
> I'm not interesting in selling, that's not what this place is about, we want to share and teach. I'm not interested in giving stuff away either, people don't learn if things are too easy.
> 
> This week the pigs are eating apricots, zucchini, eggs, milk, strawberries, cucumbers, lettuces, parsnips, carrots and the dogs are eating pork. I've a pantry full of everything, enough for us, guests and some for family. I simply don't have the time or energy to use all this stuff.
> 
> We had friends here over Christmas and not one of them was willing to pick strawberries, youngberries or raspberries. They couldn't be bothered (They would have gladly taken them if I'd picked them), these are the first people to complain about the cost and poor quality of food in the city.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas? How do I find interested people?


I get you! Same here....I started out planting, growing, harvesting, canning, and giving...But with no air conditioning and just me and 4 kids, I quit. I don't give cases and cases of food away anymore...I just grow for mine, harvest, and can for mine. I wasn't doing anyone any good. It cost me a lot of money. I wanted my friends to learn to do this and move on, able to take care of their own loved ones...Not the way it works apparently.

Around here, there is a food bank that will go and glean extras from gardens. I don't know if they do the harvesting, but you can get a tax deduction for a charitable donation. Still...If something happens, and there is limited or no food...Whose doors do you think these same people will come knocking on...Ours! Mine will be locked. I have warned these same people....What is in my basement is for my children and I will not starve them for anyone else. I believe that each child should have one person that will always put them before everyone else...That one person is me!

I know one thing for sure...I have so many wild blackberries, but I am not picking them for any other family. They are cruel berries. SO hot when they come in and those thorns cover us from stem to stern. I will pick them for mine...I say the price for blackberries...3 hours=3 quarts! Unless we find what my kids call a "hot spot!" Not too many of those...


----------



## tsrwivey

Have y'all tried the homeschoolers? I know our homeschool group used to get together as a group & pick berries at a farm. We paid for them & picked them! Many, many homeschoolers garden &/or want to & are interested in learning from a seasoned pro. They also tend to be involved in organic food co-ops. 

When we have an over abundance I can't keep from going to waste, we give it to a local nursing home or my friends grandma in an assisted living facility. They aren't able to garden anymore & sure appreciate the garden fresh produce


----------



## dirtgrrl

Wellrounded said:


> This week the pigs are eating apricots, zucchini, eggs, milk, strawberries, cucumbers, lettuces, parsnips, carrots and the dogs are eating pork. I've a pantry full of everything, enough for us, guests and some for family. I simply don't have the time or energy to use all this stuff.


But you'll have some of the best-tasting pigs and happiest dogs anywhere!

Seriously, this is a good problem to have. Your land is showing the results of all your hard work. Maybe you could back off a bit on production and write a book about how you did it? And then maybe that will generate a little more interest too?


----------



## TheLazyL

crabapple said:


> ...I have one person who never enters my garden or ask to help, but stands at the edge wanting to know what I can gave them to take home...


My answer to that one person? All that they can pick...


----------



## roselle

I really get this. Must be a universal problem...How sad. My children and I are alone and do a huge percentage of our food. It can over 100 degrees day after days and then there is the high humidity. I know longer worry about anyone else. I do give some, but not like I used to. I don't go out and pick for anyone else. My children love baby limas mixed with corn...I guess succotash. Those stinkin little limas take days to pick, then shell, then process. Now everyone else loves them too....The day I had what my quota for my family was...I looked at my 15 year old, who is just learning to drive the tractor...You guys know how that is! I said how would you like to try out the new cultivator and put those baby limas to bed...He was thrilled...More so than driving the tractor...He was thrilled not to have to deal with those tiny beans anymore for a year. Those plants would have given for a long time. We just couldn't deal with them. Sure people wanted them, but they weren't going to bend over for hours picking them...And I wasn't and I wasn't asking my children to. So they were cultivated under and fall veggies went in. 

I decided this last summer, that when we had enough of something and we could use that land for something else we needed, we weren't going to feel bad turning those plants under. We just weren't planting, growing, harvesting, canning for others...Except a choice few and not that much. 

I too always grow more than I anticipate needing. That is because I never know what the yield will be. I planted 150 lbs. of seed potatoes in 2012 and got a bucket and half of little rotties. This year I planted 150 lbs. of seed potatoes and got 19 bushels. It's the same with sweet potatoes, beans, corn....It all depends on what God gives. I don't like to waste and I don't like to be selfish, but this is one area I have had to be. People don't understand how difficult and expensive it is to grow food. It isn't cheap, but it is higher quality. The sad thing is, when the day comes when food is limited, families such as ours here, will be likely targets....


----------



## Caribou

If you belong to a church you might consider a box of food for the minister once in a while. Your contributions don't always have to be cash.


----------



## Hooch

wish I were closer too...your place sounds delightful


----------



## Jimmy24

I've given my excess for many years to the local soup kitchens. They never turn me down and take it as it comes from the garden.

In your situation, my animals would continue to eat well. Seems every time I tried to cut back, my yield would drop and then I didn't have enough. Soooo I just over produce and don't worry about it...it may really come in a time of need...

Jimmy


----------



## Wellrounded

We put a few feelers out to the general public via social media and asked if anyone was interested in helping out and getting produce in exchange. Masses of interest. So I've spend a week or two writing ads and putting a heap of information up on our website. We're going to begin posting ads today, I'll let everyone know what happens.
If we find just one family I'll be happy. Looking through how it all reads it looks very much like an intentional community, will be interesting to see how many nutters and moochers we get . 
I've done something like this before. About 20 years ago I wrote an article for an alternative living magazine and at the end of it asked for expressions of interest from the general public. I received over a thousand letters (this was before the internet) most from people wanting freebies or similar.


----------

